# cajas completas



## drocm

buenas madrugadas ;


 ¿ como se dice en alemán , "los zapatos me vienen por cajas completas , por eso a veces me faltan tallas"?

Gracias


----------



## Ouizer

hola,

podes explicar un poco mejor a que te refieres por favor??
Asi te puedo dar una traduccion correcta.... 

..... Porque he tenido este problema al comprar calzado se que los modelos  llegan casi siempre en cajas completas que contienen solo pocos pares de cada talla (medida) y cuando se venden las talas/medidas mas corrientes, los negocios no las reponen porque no pueden encargar solo las tallas que faltan, si no que tienen que volver a comprar el modelo completo.


----------



## drocm

Exactamente , a eso me refiero , si pudieses darme una traducción buena te lo agradecería mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Ouizer

lo que queria saber es si necesitas la frase para contestarles a clientes en una zapateria cuando preguntan por ciertas tallas - ya que en tal caso no hace falta una traduccion demasiado elaborada... 

o es que estas escribiendo una tesis sobre el tema???


----------



## muycuriosa

drocm said:


> "los zapatos me vienen por cajas completas , por eso a veces me faltan tallas"?


 
Hola drocm:

Es un poco difícil encontrar algo claro para 'caja' aquí, porque 'ein Schuhkarton / Karton' en este contexto en general sólo contiene un par de zapatos y no muchos.
Así que te propongo:

Bei den Schuhen kommen alle Größen zusammen in einer Lieferung / in einem großen Karton, deswegen fehlen mir manchmal einzelne Größen.
ODER (ganz frei):
Ich kann leider keine einzelnen Größen nachbestellen. / Ich kann leider einzelne Größen nicht nachbestellen.

Verás lo que dicen los otros, pero me parece que muchos tienen el mismo problema que yo, es decir encontrar algo para 'cajas completas' que sea claro (y que es por eso que ya esperas tanto tiempo ...).


----------



## drocm

Gracias por la respuesta  saludos


----------

